
Is anybody interested in a Telegram group? - CafeTango
I would like to gauge interest in an open discussion group on Telegram with topics such as: entrepreneurship, startups, business, and innovation. Depending on what everybody says, I&#x27;ll start one later this afternoon--and reply to your comment with a link invite.
======
Lealen
I like this idea, sign me in.

